# What does it stand for?



## mr.maestro (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm curious. Does anyone know what TCR and OCR stand for? 
Thanks for the information!


----------



## central_rider (Feb 10, 2007)

Try this link. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=83506


----------



## mr.maestro (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info and it was great for explaining the differences in the models, but what I am asking is what do the letters TCR and OCR stand for? I have been doing some searches but I can't find any information. Maybe it doesn's stand for anything. I was just curious. I have a TCR Composite Limited on layaway at my lbs and I cannot wait until I can ride it. Thanks for any information you guys can give!


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

TCR stands for "Total Compact Road". It said it right on the top tube of an aluminum TCR that I owned. Im not sure what the O stands for in OCR but the rest is still Compact Road.


----------



## Sindic (Mar 15, 2006)

Original Compact Road?

Orange Compact Road?

Onassis Compact Road?

Like that.


----------

